# APH stuff..what's possible now?



## NBturbo1.8t (Aug 27, 2010)

Did some searching and found a lot of old threads that go nowhere. 2001 aph engine looking to see what can be done to it to upgrade. any kits out there or do i have to piece it all together. Anyone with any experience? Looking for 200-225 hp, so not a crazy build by any means.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

APR and Unitronic; offer ecm and hardware upgrades, you might contact them for specifics... 

http://www.unitronic-chipped.com/ecu-tuning/Volkswagen-New-Beetle-18L-Turbo-2000-2001150hp

http://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_beetle18t.html


----------



## NBturbo1.8t (Aug 27, 2010)

so looks like the hot route is to swap the ecu to a later version using the unitronics stuff to go wideband and a ko4 upgrade? 

This should get to about 230-250hp?


----------



## PaaTooo (Aug 28, 2013)

if u are searching about 250 Hp´s, u got tu swap to K04 turbo.. u may use a FrankenTurbo.. also u´r going to need a FMIC or SMIC (i preffer the second one), an Inlet Pipe, Downpipe 3 in., a hi flow Cat (u might search for some BMW biturbo crashed), and the Repro. It might be Custom or from APR or Unitronic..

I recomend also a WotBox..!! u can squeeze a lot of potential with the antilag feature..!!

Hi From México..!!


----------



## NBturbo1.8t (Aug 27, 2010)

talked to frankenturbo and the f21 sounds like a good ticket. Just need to figure out the ecu swap.


----------



## sumtenzfunky (Oct 2, 2008)

Iv been on giacs high output ko4 file for the ApH for over 3years..im on a mitsu tdo4 19t with all supporting ko4-20 hardware listed on the website..it was running all funny at first untill i installed a mbc..i highly recommend this file if ecu swapping is not an option only if for running a turbo of f21-23 to gt28rs only/no bigger

This is a vid of me testing my low boost setting at 18psi with watermeth in Mexico with my friends 2.0t tsi giac stage2


----------



## NBturbo1.8t (Aug 27, 2010)

so you're still running the aph 032c ecu? with the giac file? what size injectors?


----------



## sumtenzfunky (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes sir..im still on the factory 032 ecu..Apr fuel pump with audi tt 225 injectors on a 4bar fpr....im also on stock intercooler but have meth to handle the ia
Ts


----------



## NBturbo1.8t (Aug 27, 2010)

thanks for the confirmation. on their page, there is the only package that has the APH ecu. is this the correct one?

New Beetle ® Stage X3T04 ECU Software 

380 cc injectors (real S3/225TT 380 or Deka 1 Siemens 380);225 TT 3inch OD MAF with real TT sensor not golf jetta (Part number: 06A906461EX);Upgraded intercooler with less than 2 psi boost drop and IATs less than 50 deg. C. sustained;K04-1 or E05 turbo;F - N75 valve works best;Intake: long tube CAIs or stock air boxes, or short if velocity stacked properly;Green Coolant temp sensor

55 - 75 HP

65 - 100 Ft/Lbs


----------



## sumtenzfunky (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes!..its the e05 file that im running also called the highoutput ko4 back years ago..just make sure you have ALL SUPPORTING MODS with the right injectors..iv ran multiple 370-385 injectors for the cheaper price but ran into soo many problems untill i bit the bullet and got real blue tt 380cc injectors on a 4bar fpr..dont forget a manual mbc as the n75 works like crap on the aph..i currently peak 24psi and hold 24psi till redline..also take my advice and get a real tt225 maf


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

Don't waste your time with these small turbos, do it once and do it right. Go wideband, use unitronic or eurodyne BT software, get yourself some upgraded rods at the minimum and then choose a turbo.

Go mafless and delete all the junk in engine, the bt software for that alone is worth the upgrade.
We have hundais with 300hp stock nowadays.


----------



## sumtenzfunky (Oct 2, 2008)

I 100%agree with Bash if you were to go anything bigger then a stock body turbo.it is a pain in the ass tuning the stock ecu for anything bigger ..I personally always wanted to go wideband with rods and a more true aggressive tune without blowing mafs and worrying about passing emissions from faulty o2 sensors of the narrowband which the ecu wideband conversion can solve..not only can you fine tune your own program with Eurodyne Maestro.


I Dyno just under 350hp with my meth setup but had my check engine light on for years and have an extremely hard time passing emissions testing every year..just be warned that the giac eo5 file works lovely on franken turbos and similar but never as good as a true wideband with a file designed for the specific setup .


----------



## NBturbo1.8t (Aug 27, 2010)

i do my own tuning on my ls1 car, so I'm familiar with the tuning process and how to tune. I'm not going to tear into this thing with lot's of cash. want to get to 250hp roughly and will convert here shortly. waiting on the parts i ordered. 

Why are you recommending speed density for the VW motor? I ditched the maf for speed density on my ls1, but curious why you recommend it here? Assuming a bigger turbo will flow more air than tables available to tune?


----------



## sumtenzfunky (Oct 2, 2008)

Not too much about speed density since one can use mafs with enlarged housings..it's more about maintenance issue that vw mafs are known to fail and cause misfiring and fuel trim issues


----------

